

Web form security – avoiding common mistakes - jmadsen
http://codebyjeff.com/blog/2012/12/web-form-security-avoiding-common-mistakes

======
jmadsen
OP here - thanks to everyone spreading this around. It's hardly viral, but
getting good notice, which I appreciate.

Quick word on the point of this - I originally wrote it some time ago when I
noticed a) a rise in the number of articles and discussions among "newbie"
programmers about sophisticated hacking techniques and b) a rise in the number
of forum (ie, Stackoverflow) questions that showed a lack of understanding of
the very basics

So this article is aimed at people getting into programming and maybe haven't
completely grokked just exactly what a web form IS - without which, you really
have no hope of writing good code or protecting yourself

I consider this my "public service announcement", and I hope you'll share it
with appropriate people so we can make our web a safer place.

